# First time turkey hunt questions



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been lurking on here for a while but I just had a quick question. I already picked up a decoy and some calls, so I think I have a good start there. Do I need an actual turkey choke? I have a long range choke and was wondering if that would work well enough.

I'm near SLC, so I was planning on checking out the Cache Valley area to try my luck.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you patterned your shotgun with the long range choke to see your max ranges?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No, you do not *need* a turkey choke.

Good luck. You'll be addicted.

.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I hunt with an old Winchester 101 O/U... the top barrel was a full choke, and a modified for the bottom barrel... at some point in time, my dad cut the barrel down about 3", so I don't even know if it has ANY choke...

Kills turkeys just fine 30 yards and closer though.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

What I've found on chokes:

A modified choke should have 60% of the shot within a 30 inch circle at 40 yards
A full choke should have 70% of the shot within a 30 inch circle at 40 yards
Specialty chokes vary, but generally I believe they are in the 80% of shot at 40 yards.

http://1source.basspro.com/index.php/component/k2/240-hunting-gear/397-guide-to-shotgun-choke-tubes

So it is a game of probabilities. IF your gun is patterned and you know where in relation to your bead your pattern is hitting, you would be more likely for some of the shot hitting vitals if you have the tighter choke, but it is not a guarantee and is not necessary. I personally have chosen to hunt with a modified choke, as that's what I had and I felt that I'd be better served to spend the money on ammo practicing rather than buying one of the more expensive chokes.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> So it is a game of probabilities. IF your gun is patterned and you know where in relation to your bead your pattern is hitting, you would be more likely for some of the shot hitting vitals if you have the tighter choke, but it is not a guarantee and is not necessary.






plottrunner said:


> Have you patterned your shotgun......


This...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

For turkeys, you are aiming at a stationary target. It's a relatively small head and neck target of a very large bird. The goal is to hit the brain and spinal column with a dense enough pattern to get multiple strikes with pellets that carry enough energy to penetrate the skull and vertebrae. 

A 10" circle at 40 yds is what is typically used to measure pattern density. My personal standard is a minimum of 100 pellets of sufficient energy in a 10" circle at the maximum distance I'll shoot at a turkey. 

So, it is critical to know how your gun/choke/shell performs, if humane kills at reasonable distances is a priority.

Modified chokes with run of the mill lead turkey loads is not usually a good way to go. But with whatever you decide to shoot, do the turkeys a favor and pattern your gun to determine your max range- and stay within it. 

The best way to pattern is to get a large 36" or so square paper so you can catch your whole pattern. 40 yds is the distance I'd recommend you start at, and work your way forward or back from there till you reach your 100 in a 10" circle range.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Just for visual reference as Hal explained it as well as it can be.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm willing to bet that if you buy the Winchester Long Beards shells, you'd be okay using the choke you have.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys, I haven't patterned my gun in a few years since its been waterfowl only so I'll thrown on my long range choke and see what it looks like.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NVDuckin said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I haven't patterned my gun in a few years since its been waterfowl only so I'll thrown on my long range choke and see what it looks like.


Welcome to the Forum and good luck!

.


----------

